# Spring Honey?



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I am not sure of the answer myself as I have not been fortunate enough to harvest spring honey. However, I was told by another beekeeper that Honey Locust, which is attractive to bees, produces a bad tasting honey. My bees are all over the Honey Locust trees in my area. They are blooming where I live in VA now. You are farther south, so I suspect they bloomed a couple of weeks ago where you are. If you have them where you live, that may be the cause, or there could be something else.

I hope you get some good replies, as I am interested, also.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

If all you've ever had was clover honey you'll be amazed at some of the different flavors there are...


----------



## Steve C (Jun 25, 2006)

I also pull spring honey. 
With all the people who tell me, they like the taste of it, becuz it not so over powering sweet as some of the stuff they buy from others and the store junk...
but as HONEYDEW says... "*Different Flavors* there are"..... There is another beek who is only about 12 miles from my loc and his honey is way diff from mine... all his customers like mine better then his.... as we sell it in same place....
Its just what the bees work. If your honey is not up to par.... you might want to find a new bee yard...??? and/or plant something for them to work that can blend out the bad aftertaste....??? It might make it a "cehinds" honey special Blend... 

Hmmm Re-read the last part of your post.... I wonder if maybe you got some Goldenrod honey in there from last year, as i understand it is a bad tasting honey...????


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

hopefully it is not 50/50 honey, 50pct what the bees made and 50pct what you may have been feeding them if you didn't stop feeding in time...:kn:


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

was it capped and/or at the right moisture content?
mike


----------

